# Collegiate American school



## Croft30 (May 16, 2012)

Collegiate American school Dubai.Does anyone know anything about this school, how good/or not so good it is? We have just moved to Dubai and our daughter may have a place there. I know its just a new school but just wondering if anybody has a child there or if you have heard anything about the place?Many thanks


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Very expensive by the standards of Dubai school fees and since it's brand new there's no guarantees you're getting your money's worth. It hasn't been around long enough to have established a reputation. 



Croft30 said:


> Collegiate American school Dubai.Does anyone know anything about this school, how good/or not so good it is? We have just moved to Dubai and our daughter may have a place there. I know its just a new school but just wondering if anybody has a child there or if you have heard anything about the place?Many thanks


----------



## Croft30 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks TallyHo, I know, would be a big gamble. I was just hoping someone could give me some kind of opinion on the place. Waiting lists seem to be massive in good schools over here.



TallyHo said:


> Very expensive by the standards of Dubai school fees and since it's brand new there's no guarantees you're getting your money's worth. It hasn't been around long enough to have established a reputation.


----------

